# Renault Trafic 2.0 dci 2008 Starting problems when hot



## Cameradude (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey I'm having problems starting my renault traffic when its hot.
It starts no problem when cold
For example when i first start it in the morning it starts fine then when i've drove it for a while (say a couple of mile and maybe a bit further, possibly 35 mile) it can take up to 10 attempts to start, sometimes 2 attempts and then maybe it will start straight away.
There is no set pattern to follow, it seems as if its getting worse because it took about 15 attempts to start it yesterday
Mileage 69680 miles, I've had the van from new

Has anyone had this type of starting problem?
I would be grateful for any advice
Many Thanks Paul


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Cameradude 


For Uk models go here: Renault Forums :: Independent Renault forum - Powered by vBulletin

They can help you better. 

Good Luck !


----------



## marca203 (Aug 25, 2012)

need more information, you say it will not start when hot.
does it crank over remember heat is resistance. check your connections at battery, starter if it cranks over spray some starting fluid in the intake and see if it runs for a second or two when its hot and does not run remove the gas cap and listen for a vapor lock a hissing sound like opening a soda. if it does it not venting, change the cap .


----------

